

Ask HN: What news have I missed since PRISM broke? - drewcoo

I&#x27;ve been mostly reading news about PRISM and the NSA and who&#x27;s culpable or not and who knew or not for the past few days. What slipped by during this firestorm? What news should I really know about but I missed it?<p>Note: I think I&#x27;m being pretty snarky by asking in this way but the HN rankings have been dominated by the same story and I don&#x27;t know a better way to ask. I&#x27;d also love a response that tells me how I should have handled this differently.
======
andyhmltn
In all it was a slow day. It appears all IO domains went down for a few hours
but other than that not much.

